# ACES Service



## Acela150 (Feb 6, 2009)

I know that ACES tickets are sold through Amtrak. Even though it's NJT service's would I be rewarded points for the price of the ticket?


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 6, 2009)

Acela150 said:


> I know that ACES tickets are sold through Amtrak. Even though it's NJT service's would I be rewarded points for the price of the ticket?


No.

Amtrak is providing ticketing service to NJT under contract. But, unlike the NJ Transit Atlantic City Service out of Philadelphia, the ACES service is not bookable with an Amtrak itinerary and not considered an Amtrak connecting service. So, ACES purchases will not earn AGR points.


----------



## jackal (Feb 6, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that ACES tickets are sold through Amtrak. Even though it's NJT service's would I be rewarded points for the price of the ticket?
> ...


Would you still get double AGR points if you pay with your AGR MasterCard, since from Chase's perspective, it's an Amtrak purchase?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2009)

jackal said:


> Would you still get double AGR points if you pay with your AGR MasterCard, since from Chase's perspective, it's an Amtrak purchase?


Yes, I'm pretty sure that you'd get points that way, as Chase would have no way of knowing that Amtrak isn't actually getting that money. They only see Amtrak as the vendor for the charge, so they should pay double points.


----------



## wayman (Feb 7, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Would you still get double AGR points if you pay with your AGR MasterCard, since from Chase's perspective, it's an Amtrak purchase?
> ...


You're "pretty sure"... but would you bet money on it? That's the whole point of the ACES train, after all! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jackal (Feb 7, 2009)

wayman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > jackal said:
> ...


I'm not a gambling man, so I guess I'll never find out...either way! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 9, 2009)

jackal said:


> I'm not a gambling man, so I guess I'll never find out...either way! :lol:


Just gambling that Amtrak finally starts service to Alaska! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

